# one more



## jmurray (May 9, 2015)

So I think I know what this one is, locust? it resembles Osage, and mulberry, but the bark? Tried my best with the pics.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 9, 2015)

Yes, you did great, "Black locust", _Robinia pseudoacacia,_ I think. Fence post gold...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## jmurray (May 9, 2015)

Check out the spalt/ grain ? Or is that how it always looks? This is real wet so I'm just gonna do the paper bag/ sawdust method. Hope for the best.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 9, 2015)

Spalt in "Black locust is not common in bark contained wood. It can be 10 years before the spalt sets in. It looks like insect damage to me, during growth. Mineral staining is another possibility.

The sawdust trick may work. I know guys that oil them, some anchor seal and others that use car wax to slow the drying process. Tell us what works best for you.


----------



## jmurray (May 9, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Spalt in "Black locust is not common in bark contained wood. It can be 10 years before the spalt sets in. It looks like insect damage to me, during growth. Mineral staining is another possibility.
> 
> 
> The sawdust trick may work. I know guys that oil them, some anchor seal and others that use car wax to slow the drying process. Tell us what works best for you.



I'm shooting in the dark here, 
Really I prefer to turn dry wood.
my success rate for green turns is probably under 50% Haha . I'm impatient, but learning.


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2015)

I had an early reply ready saying black locust and complimenting you on your photography of the end grain, but for some reason I didn't post it.

I agree w/ Mark on mineral stain being the likely cause of the black smudges

Reactions: Like 1


----------

